# My 55g All male set up



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Heres a video of my 55g all male set up! Hope you all like it. It is minus the ngara flametail. The bi-color killed him lol.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

lol? I don't find losing fish due to negligence to be all that funny.

I would recommend many more rocks/caves to break up line of sight. All-male tanks are a delicate balance. Haps are certainly easier than mbuna, but aggression is still a significant factor. The death you experienced may be only the first of many.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ehe by the time i noticed the bi-color was beating him up i pulled him out and put him in the hospital tank but it was to late. Sucks my wife not knowing anything about them i didnt catch it untill i got off work, by then it was to late. I was told less rocks the better because it cuts back on aggression with not having territories.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Less rocks make for bigger territories, there territory is there cave and whatever they can see from there cave!!


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

add more rocks, driftwood, fake plants, flowerpot, SOMETHING. I have over 100 and have not lost 1 due to getting beatup.


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

I would add more rock work or a large bag of cichlid stones to give more territory.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok everything you guys are saying is going against everything everyone else is saying lol everyone says no territories for haps and peacocks a people say yes territories. If haps and peacocks are open water swimmers and swim at the bottom of rock ledges in the wild why would they need holes to hide in? In the wild the mbuna normally controll the rocks and the peacocks and haps are mostly open water swimmers. 

There are no caves in my tank just 3 rocks. so no territories. Just open water with LOS breaks. Maybe i shouldn't have asked this question lol all its doing is confusing me more.


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm setting up a similar tank. Here is a description of one type of peacock. Read the last paragraph under Tank Set up. It describes the combo of open area and hiding places. I have been using this site a lot in my fish choices because it has excellent description of the fish. The only problem is, it doesn't have all the species. But you can get a general overview.

African Butterfly Peacock, Aulonocara jacobfreibergi, Malawi Butterfly Cichlid Guide


----------

